# Get 40% Royalties on Your Digital Photographs!



## tdoyle (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all,

PrintFlash Digital Photo Gallery  is currently accepting photo submissions from professional and non-professional digital photographers for it's International Photography Gallery.

We offer 600 d.p.i Fine Art Prints to the general public, created from our registered photographers work, and the photographers earn a 40% royalty on sales of prints made from their photos.

If you have *good quality* digital photographs, you can join today! Visit this link to get more information about becoming a registered photographer( registration is free ) : Join PrintFlash.com 

Why not check it out?

Bye,


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

...40%....sounds a bit unfair to me...not trying to be rude...but shouldnt we get the same % of the amount of work we do? so....perhaps? 80%?


----------



## tdoyle (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Artemis,

Obviously I don't want to go into the whole business model in detail but yes 40% is fair. We're doing all the web design, hosting, promoting, gathering resources, laying out tens of thousands for printing technology, handling payments, banks, VAT, logistics for sending prints worlwide, etc.. Wow! I'm getting tired just looking at that list   

E-mail me if you like for more detail. PrintFlash is not out to cheat anyone.

terry@printflash.com


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

tdoyle said:
			
		

> Hi Artemis,
> 
> Obviously I don't want to go into the whole business model in detail but yes 40% is fair. We're doing all the web design, hosting, promoting, gathering resources, laying out tens of thousands for printing technology, handling payments, banks, VAT, logistics for sending prints worlwide, etc.. Wow! I'm getting tired just looking at that list
> 
> ...



hehe sorry dont get me wrong, your not cheating people cause your telling them before hand.

But still...dont you see? the photographer has alot of work to do, go out on location, set up camera, maybe go back to location depending, use the right ISO setting or film, use the right lens, be patient and wait for perfect time, check if filters are needed, bring final image home, develope it, scan negatives, edit image (this takes a while), re size image for net use, ad border if needed...sift for the best image....
and then all this...just for someone else to get 60% of the profit? dont get me wrong im not saying your cheating us, cause like you say you let us know what you give us...but you must see my point?


----------



## tdoyle (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,

The main benefit is for the photographer. He/She suffers all those costs and hard work (I do agree with you on this ) but just once. Then the earnings are residual : theres 40% of every print sold for years.... The photograph remains the property of the author and we only recieve a license to print.

The website selling the prints however has to fight the competition for each sale and once each sale is made they have to start all over again with the next customer.

I fully agree with you about the hard work that goes into a really good photograph but I hope I have been able to convey some of the hard work that goes into the business end of things too.

Thanks for the feedback though, it's always interesting to get people's feedback.

Terry.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

I do see your point...but I dunno...guess I feel hard done by.
I must say I am impressed with the way you answerd my query, you didnt get angry or upset, which I believe will be something that will help your website alot


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I do see your point...but I dunno...guess I feel hard done by.



I agree with you, Artemis, but 40% is usually what a successful gallery pays the artist on a sale.  At least in my experience in the midwestern USA.  I've found a few galleries that offer 60%, but then again, they don't seem to be selling as much (they are often the "out of the way" galleries).


----------



## tdoyle (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi,
I don't want to drag this out unnecessarily but I re-read the posts and it seems there may be come confusion if someone skims over the thread so I want to clear it up:

Artemis:


> ....just for someone else to get 60% of the profit?....



Just to clear this up. The photographer gets 40% of the *net sale* which at 19.20 Euros(for a 10" x 8" print) is 7.86 Euros. 

If there's any profit for the website then it'll be after taking out all the related costs.

Thanks again for your attention.

Terry


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2005)

tdoyle said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I don't want to drag this out unnecessarily but I re-read the posts and it seems there may be come confusion if someone skims over the thread so I want to clear it up:
> 
> Artemis:
> ...


 
I understand totally...and please get me wrong im not trying to attack you...I just....dunno...feel I should get a higher % of my work as I do 100% of the photograph that sells....

I can see your point but I feel that 40% is low...and for that reason I would use your website (nothing wrong with it, you dont trick people in any way, I just feel got at) but im not saying others shouldnt.

Hopefully my point of view will come in handy to you and help you understand us.


----------

